
Building Apple's SwiftUI Landmarks Sample App in Flutter - alardizabal
https://medium.com/flutter-nyc/building-the-swiftui-sample-app-in-flutter-67bb4f9c571c
======
chourobin
It's worth mentioning SwiftUI goes beyond the Landmarks app example, and
bridges into complex custom UIs as well including shapes and core graphics.
This isn't supported well (yet) in react native (and not sure about Flutter).

~~~
sebe
Flutter draws every pixel to screen, supports Tween and Physics-based
animations. There are some short widget of the week videos in their docs.
[https://flutter.dev/docs/development/ui/animations](https://flutter.dev/docs/development/ui/animations)

Some examples of Flutter apps. There is this community list of apps
[https://itsallwidgets.com/](https://itsallwidgets.com/)

Also the Flutter team posted the results of their competition to create apps
in 5K or less [https://medium.com/flutter/the-flutter-create-winners-
are-40...](https://medium.com/flutter/the-flutter-create-winners-
are-40980f2d20b3)

~~~
chourobin
Ah cool, didn't know that.

